# '87 16v GTI Megasquirt project. Questions,photos and progress



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey everyone. After many years of struggling with CIS-E I have decided to make the switch over to MSnS. In this entire thread I will be posting progress and photos and a bunch of questions. ANY help is appreciated. 
Here are most the of things I currently have. 








I have a bunch more things on the way such as a fuel rail, passat throttle body, and fuel line attachments
Here is a photo of the car. 










_Modified by Rallyfreak202 at 6:03 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: '87 16v GTI Megasquirt project. Questions,photos and progress (Rallyfreak202)*

If that ECU was built by Pat, have someone that knows what they're doing check it over. Mine didn't work.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: '87 16v GTI Megasquirt project. Questions,photos and progress (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_If that ECU was built by Pat, have someone that knows what they're doing check it over. Mine didn't work.

Luckily I already did. mjleamy helped me out with this.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Today I took out the old engine harness and clipped out everything I did not need. Then I put the rest of the harness I needed back in. Blinkers, starter, lights and horn work.
Then I started putting the MS harness together per mjleamy's wire diagram for the 16v. Props to him for the awesome diagram. I have all the relays in place and almost completely wired. 
























The next couple days will be tough with my final exams for highschool. 
Questions: Can I use the stock coolant temp sensor on the side of the head?
Do I need a open air element sensor as well as the IAT?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

you dont need an open one they are more for boosted cars. i am doing the same project! good luck mine only turns over...


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtrida274* »_you dont need an open one they are more for boosted cars. i am doing the same project! good luck mine only turns over...

Thanks. I hope you get yours figured out. 
My fuel rail + throttle body should be here Tuesday so I can get to work on that.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

have a copy of that diagram that you could send me by chance?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

UGHHHH not nylon butt splices!!!!!!!!!!!!!







You can use an open or closed element IAT the open element IAT just reponds faster.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeze plug* »_have a copy of that diagram that you could send me by chance?
 
I will PM it to you.

_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_UGHHHH not nylon butt splices!!!!!!!!!!!!!







You can use an open or closed element IAT the open element IAT just reponds faster. 

Don't worry, I am going to solder ALL of my connections once everything is running correctly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (freeze plug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeze plug* »_have a copy of that diagram that you could send me by chance?

Careful, Patatron's diagrams won't match the newer 'approved' board mods only the older OttawaG60 style modifications. The Pat boards have a few pins moved around for the hall, extra 5v for the hall, and spark out elsewhere.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

hmm ok thanks for the heads up. I just pulled a setup out of my buddy's car for my car, and I had to disconnect the relays to snake em through the firewall. I just wanna make sure everything goes back in place properly


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_Questions: Can I use the stock coolant temp sensor on the side of the head?
Do I need a open air element sensor as well as the IAT? 


yup, you can reuse the stock sensor, just have to reflash the ecu with easytherm
i would recommend running the open IAT, air temp changes a lot faster than water, and the closed element ones work better for water temp.
also, when you mount it, try to mount it in an intake pipe thats isolated from the manifold/head, so you dont heatsoak the sensor


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Watching because I want to do the same thing. Mind if I ask how much you expect to have invested when it's all said and done?


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Careful, Patatron's diagrams won't match the newer 'approved' board mods only the older OttawaG60 style modifications. The Pat boards have a few pins moved around for the hall, extra 5v for the hall, and spark out elsewhere.

So with my set up I am in the clear correct? I am using a new harness from diyautotune.com and obviously this is an old MS computer. 
Today I got the throttle body and fuel rail in the mail. I am going to put them in tonight and see how the fuel rail fits up.








The fuel rail and fuel pressure regulator do not fit up as is. I believe I need an adapter. Where should I buy this?










_Modified by Rallyfreak202 at 4:06 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I need to make an adapter for the FPR to the fuel rail. Should I TIG one in or find a threaded one? Today I took the intake manifold out and installed the new fuel injector cups as well as more "high quality" wiring.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Not that it can't be made to work but the build quality on that rail seems a bit sub par. Add to it the fact that you'll have to do all this custom stuff just to make it work and it seems like you might be better off using a BBM or similar unit.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_Not that it can't be made to work but the build quality on that rail seems a bit sub par. Add to it the fact that you'll have to do all this custom stuff just to make it work and it seems like you might be better off using a BBM or similar unit.

I thought about that. I already have 120 into this and the throttle body. I might take it by my local hydraulic shop tomorrow and see if they have and suggestions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I sucked it up and threw down the money for a BBM fuel rail and FPR adapter. Today I did some soldering and more wiring. I now have all the sensors wired in. 
What switched 12v source did you guys wire your wideband into?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_
So with my set up I am in the clear correct? I am using a new harness from diyautotune.com and obviously this is an old MS computer. 
Today I got the throttle body and fuel rail in the mail. I am going to put them in tonight and see how the fuel rail fits up.








The fuel rail and fuel pressure regulator do not fit up as is. I believe I need an adapter. Where should I buy this?








looks to me like you need a Corrado G60 FPR.
_Modified by Rallyfreak202 at 4:06 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prof315)*

you need a digi style fpr for that rail.. dont weld it


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*

Thanks guys. Is the digi fuel rail and the ABA fuel rail the same? I am making progress on the car. I just need to wire in my wideband 02 and run a few misc wires.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

you just need a digi fpr... like off of a 90-92 golf/jetta... http://www.germanautoparts.com.../96/2


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_you just need a digi fpr... like off of a 90-92 golf/jetta... http://www.germanautoparts.com.../96/2

Thanks man. I have never had a digi car so I did not recognize the digi fpr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have everything assembled but I do not have the fuel pump coming on. I can put power from the battery to the signal wire from pin 87 to the fuel pump and it will turn on. However, I do have power at all of the pins but it will still not come on. Also, the idle stabilizer valve became very hot and was not buzzing. Thanks guys.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_ECU was built by Pat

I lawled when I saw the "Patatron.com" sticker








looks like a fun build


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Does the fp relay kick in/pump turn on if you manually ground the wire that goes to the MS fuel pump pin?


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Does the fp relay kick in/pump turn on if you manually ground the wire that goes to the MS fuel pump pin?

No it does not. What else should I test? I am now back home from my summer job and vacation and need to get this running.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

if you manually ground the FP relay wire (the one that is supposed to be wired to the MS unit) to the body and the FP doesn't kick on.... your wiring is faulty: check power, fuses, grounds, wiring to FP, etc


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_if you manually ground the FP relay wire (the one that is supposed to be wired to the MS unit) to the body and the FP doesn't kick on.... your wiring is faulty: check power, fuses, grounds, wiring to FP, etc

Ok I will recheck all of it including my isv wiring. The isv gets extremely warm and does not hum like it should.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

My problem the entire time for the ECU not getting power appears to be the connector to the ECU. If I hold it crooked the LED lights up and fuel pump comes on like it should. As soon as I push it in all the way, the LED goes off. I am going to try to connect every pin one by one with small gauge wire and see if a particular wire cuts the power. Does anyone have any suggestions? I need to take this to college in a week.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

ECU now gets power. I have spark and fuel. I have been trying to start it and it only sputters. I am so excited that I have finally gotten this far and I know it will only be a little while before I can start driving it. Thanks Paul (need_a_vr6) so much for your help.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

The car started and now I have my lc-1 working as it should. The only thing I have left to figure out is why my ECU is not talking to the laptop. I have some things to test out tomorrow and then hopfully begin driving!


----------



## Ox1de (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Good job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've been planning on doing this for awhile. It just seems really intimidating since I don't know much about engine management or wiring a car. How would you rate the install and setup from a 1-10 scale ? Also how much experience do you have in this area ? I've built my own computers re-wired electric rc cars and have replaced chips and wiring on HD Tv's. So I think I can do it with some patience.
Really Nice car btw.. Always wanted that style GTI .




_Modified by Ox1de at 2:38 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ox1de)*

It runs!


_Modified by Rallyfreak202 at 11:11 AM 9-13-2009_


----------

